# NZXT Kraken x62 Pumpe funktioniert nicht mehr



## Keevko (23. August 2019)

Moinsen.
Ich habe heute Mittag in mein System eine 3.5Zoll HDD in meinen PC eingebaut und nach dem Neustart fängt meine Wakü nicht mehr an zu pumpen. Im Bios steigt die temperatur langsam bis zum abschalten. Beim Boot dauerts ca 2 Minuten. Also über 100 Grad. 😅

Das Problem hatte ich schon 2x beim Transport des PC's. Dort hat es geholfen, die Pumpe abzuschrauben und beim Bootvorgang auf die Pumpe zu klopfen. Dies hat immer etwas gedauert. Einmal hat es wieder funktioniert bei der Rückfahrt einer PC Werkstatt. (Der sagte das sei das Mainboard. (???) 

Ich kann mir vorstellen das durch die drehung sich wohl irgendwie Wasser eingestaut hat. 

Die Pumpe bekomme ich nicht mehr so wirklich zum laufen mit dem klopfen. Entweder ich hatte einfach nur glück oder jetzt großes pech. 

Andere Posts habe ich leider nicht gefunden.
Jemand noch vorschläge? 

System: Msi X470 Gaming M7 AC
Prozessor: Ryzen 1600
Wakü: Nzxt Kraken x62
Netzteil:650W (Eins von Corsair, welches genau weiß ich aber nicht.)


----------



## sinchilla (23. August 2019)

> Ich kann mir vorstellen das durch die drehung sich wohl irgendwie Wasser eingestaut hat.



Wie meinst du das? Flüssigkeit bzw Wasser ist inkompressibel. Ich denke eher, dass du durch die leichten Schläge den Motor der Pumpe nochmal zur Mitarbeit überreden konntest, ähnlich einem verschlissenen Anlasser beim Auto. Dort helfen auch Schläge. Letztlich aber nur ein hinauszögern des Unaufhaltsamen, wenn die AIO wartungsfrei ist, wovon ich ausgehe, kannst du sie dem Wertstoffkreislauf zuführen...dann entweder ne anständige LoKü oder einer modulare AIO zb von alphacool, dort kannst du sämtliche Komponenten im Schadensfall wechseln.


----------



## Keevko (23. August 2019)

Aber kann das wirklich der Motor sein? Die Pumpe funktioniert ja im normalfall absolut Tadellos. Außer dann halt, wenn ich den Rechner neige oder mitnehme. Nur dann kann das passieren.


----------



## Abductee (23. August 2019)

Wie schnell läuft denn die Pumpe im Normalbetrieb? (wenn sie denn anläuft)
Normal wär was je nach Einstellung zwischen 1600 und 2850rpm.


----------



## Keevko (23. August 2019)

Screenshot - 72d984b4482ce3633a1422313ad7a290 - Gyazo
Da hatte ich den Prozessor noch auf 4ghz getaktet. (ist über ein Jahr her. Da lief es auf vollast auf 1409. Da hab ich Prime95 offen gehabt und die Fans und Pumpe auf Silent gehabt.
Seid dem 1. Transport wo die Pumpe nicht gestartet hat hab ich die Bios Batterie gezogen. Seiddem habe ich den Rechner auf Werk. Sprich nicht übertaktet. 

Das Logo von Nzxt leuchtet aber auch nicht auf beim hochfahren (ganz hochfahren tut er ja nicht, schafft es nicht bis CAM angeht, maximal 15 Sekunden) bin mir nicht sicher ob das Logo nur aufleutet wenn CAM aktiv ist. Ich löse später mal alle Kabel vom Netzteil und überprüfe das nochmal. Am Mainboard ist alles drann.

Alle Kabel sind drann.


----------



## Keevko (27. August 2019)

Logo Leuchtet wieder da das Stormkabel rausgefolgen ist. Nach wie vor aber pumpt die Pumpe nicht.
Ich hab es noch geschafft heute ein Foto von der CAM software zu machen. 

IMG-20190827-103332 — imgbb.com


----------



## RNG_AGESA (27. August 2019)

HAHA 

kaut dir eine WaKü sagten die 
die hörst du kaum sagten die
ist extrem sicher sagten die


----------



## Keevko (29. August 2019)

Die Aussage hilft nicht wirklich bei dem Problem RNG_GPU.


----------



## Richu006 (29. August 2019)

RNG_GPU schrieb:


> HAHA
> 
> kaut dir eine WaKü sagten die
> die hörst du kaum sagten die
> ist extrem sicher sagten die



Ja ist sie auch... aber hier sprechen wir von einer AIO...


----------



## cudyyy (29. August 2019)

Klingt stark nach einem Hardwaregebrechen. Ich hatte bzw. habe auch eine NZXT Kraken x62 früher im Main PC und jetzt im zweit PC meiner Freundin. Soweit ich mich erinnere hatte die CAM Software damals (vor cirka einem Jahr) oft starke bugs, dass diese teilweise beim Booten die eigene Hardware (Kraken) nicht erkannte. Nur ne saubere Neuinstallation der Software hat geholfen - jedoch lief dabei die Pumpe jedes Mal, egal ob CAM sagte dass die Kraken dran hängt oder nicht :/

Probier mal den NZXT Support anzuschreiben, der funktioniert meist besser als deren Produkte.


----------



## Venom89 (6. September 2019)

Keevko schrieb:


> Aber kann das wirklich der Motor sein? Die Pumpe funktioniert ja im normalfall absolut Tadellos. Außer dann halt, wenn ich den Rechner neige oder mitnehme. Nur dann kann das passieren.



Wenn die Pumpe mit Strom versorgt wird und sie trotzdem nicht läuft, ist sie definitiv defekt.


----------



## Dragon AMD (7. September 2019)

Ich verbaue keine Aio mehr da meine Pumpe auch abgraucht ist. Die Temperaturen mit ordentlichem Luftkühler sind eh gleich.

Das einzige ist es sieht nicht mehr si schick aus.

Dafür brauche ich mir mit Cpu Kühler keine sorgen mehr machen.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy90 (21. Oktober 2019)

Bei meiner ersten NZXT X62 Kraken war auch die Pumpe kaputt nachdem ich den PC geneigt hatte um etwas einzubauen. Hat echt irgendwas mit neigen zu tun bzw scheint es der Auslöser dafür gewesen zu sein. Auf meiner war damals noch Garantie und ich bekam dann eine neue die bis heute noch läuft ( fast 2 Jahre ). Allerdings passe ich auf, dass ich den PC nicht mehr zu sehr neige. 
Die neue Cam Software zur Kraken X62 ist leider eine ziemliche Katastrophe meiner Meinung nach, viele spiele darunter z.b Hitman 2 starten erst gar nicht richtig weil die Software versucht auf das 3D Anwendungsfenster zuzugreifen um FPS und Hardware Stats anzuzeigen. Kann man nicht mal komplett ausschalten in der Software,  heisst ich muss immer das komplette Tool schließen und dann drehen die Lüfter wieder lauter als im Silent Mode. Sehr schwach vom Hersteller.


----------

